

Want to study computer science but lack meaningful areas to work in. - mlxer

I love programming but after losing interest in games I am a bit confused on what to study at university.<p>I would be interested in energy or civil engineering but the jobs I don't think would be as much fun as hacking, it is just that I have a hard time finding meaningful areas in computer science. I think Facebook for example is just useless crap that I have to waste time on now because everybody else is on there.<p>Some areas in CS that interest me:
Robotics - automate boring jobs
Image analysis - medical imaging
Datamining the human genome
etc<p>I don't find internet stuff to meaningful.<p>How are the chances of landing these types of jobs, are there a lot of them?
======
thecircusb0y
#1, Pick what you love to do, so you are passionate everyday of life instead
of hating what you do and being miserable.

From a personal story. I got my degree in Computer Engineering Technology,
because I had fallen in love with robotics and computer hardware in high
school robotics club. We did the FIRST robotics competition, and that was the
best memory I have of high school.

However, after graduation, I've taken a job in the IT sector as a systems
admin, and computer hardware has taken a back burner position as a hobby and
possibly a side startup skill. I've only been graduated for alittle over a
year. Although I haven't landed a job doing hardware like I love, I do have a
positive attitude to learn and enjoy the IT side of things. In that view, I
have networked with co-workers, employers and peers who have years and years
of experience and are sharing it with me. In a matter of a few hours I learned
more about software engineering and web programming than college ever taught
me.

I wish I was more organized on these thoughts, but I basically have to say,
find what you love to do, diversify your knowledge, and be very damn proactive
in college, because nobody is going to hold your hand. Get involved in clubs,
events, etc. to meet people and network, and find new opportunities. Always
talk to your professors about projects you could help with or start up. Do not
become a hobbit in your room with world of warcraft or any video games, unless
you're passion is to just play video games. Personally we used to hack the
games in college and host private servers for downtime after studies.

As far as computer hardware, imaging, robotics, that sort. Computer Science
theory plays a huge roll in that for logic analysis. Ultimately I think what
you should do, is try talking to advisors, professors, and maybe even try
searching for employers and asking them what they look for to prepare you for
the industry.

warning, you may think you know what you're doing now, but college opens doors
and you will have so many ideas and options, that your dreams may change.

